# Partner functional english



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Expats, what document do I need to submit to prove that my partner has Functional level english. DIBP website says one of below (apart from the English exams)

1) Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
2) Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
3) Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
4) Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

My Partner has completed her education only till 10th standard (English medium). She was not able to pass her 12th exams. 

So my question is, does education upto 10th standard in English medium school suffice to prove her Functional level english or do you suggest, we wait for the instructions from the CO for any further documents.

I'm thinking, it's better she take up PTE in the next month or so and keep it handy, just in case the CO asks at a later stage.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

auscall said:


> Hi Expats, what document do I need to submit to prove that my partner has Functional level english. DIBP website says one of below (apart from the English exams)
> 
> 1) Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 2) Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> ...



Well since you are not able to meet any of the options, If I were in your place, I would suggest my wife to take up PTE now and upload it before the CO contact unless you want to wait for options from CO. This will only facilitate the visa grant. 
Ultimately the decision is yours. Do whatever YOU feel is right for your situation.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

auscall said:


> Hi Expats, what document do I need to submit to prove that my partner has Functional level english. DIBP website says one of below (apart from the English exams)
> 
> 1) Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 2) Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> ...


CO will definitely asks for the proof English. In the worst case you can go for the payment of fee for functional english proof.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

auscall said:


> Hi Expats, what document do I need to submit to prove that my partner has Functional level english. DIBP website says one of below (apart from the English exams)
> 
> 1) Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 2) Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> ...


Australian education system considers school years 7 or 8 (not sure which) and above as secondary education. You may fulfill the criteria in the 1st point you mentioned. She will have all primary education, and at-least 3 years of secondary education where medium of instruction was English. 

You can upload the necessary evidences in your application, and wait for CO to contact if they feel the requirement is not satisfied; or go for PTE as an alternate.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

auscall said:


> Hi Expats, what document do I need to submit to prove that my partner has Functional level english. DIBP website says one of below (apart from the English exams)
> 
> 1) Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 2) Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> ...


What I understood after multiple forum visits is that if the partner can appear for PTE and can get a reasonable score of 60 then it would be too good.


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Well since you are not able to meet any of the options, If I were in your place, I would suggest my wife to take up PTE now and upload it before the CO contact unless you want to wait for options from CO. This will only facilitate the visa grant.
> Ultimately the decision is yours. Do whatever YOU feel is right for your situation.


Thanks vjsharma89. We have decided to take up the PTE.


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you. We have decided to take up the PTE.


----------



## HS2MS (Oct 3, 2017)

can anybody comment if functional english certifcate from bachelor or master is needed?
Higher degree is sufficent or we need both?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

HS2MS said:


> can anybody comment if functional english certifcate from bachelor or master is needed?
> Higher degree is sufficent or we need both?


Take a look at the below link :

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Proof for Any one of those mentioned in the above link should be sufficient.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

auscall said:


> Hi Expats, what document do I need to submit to prove that my partner has Functional level english. DIBP website says one of below (apart from the English exams)
> 
> 1) Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 2) Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> ...


If you have evidence that either right from KG to class 8 or class 5 to class 10 the medium of instruction was English, and she passed class 10 successfully then she meets the requirements of the clause



Cheers


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

auscall said:


> Hi Expats, what document do I need to submit to prove that my partner has Functional level english. DIBP website says one of below (apart from the English exams)
> 
> 1) Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 2) Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> ...



Hello,

I got CO contact yesterday about my spouse functional English evidence 

The list of docs I submitted while lodging my application 

1. Mark lists .
2. Provisional Certificate 
3. Letter stating that she did her entire distance bachelors in English 
CO. Asked for certificate for bachelors not provisional, since she has done her education distance they take minimum one year to provide bachelors certificate 

So we decided to go for PTE 

visa lodge date :- Oct 27

CO contact :- Jan 9th for bachelors certificate or pay VAC fee and health declarations


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got CO contact yesterday about my spouse functional English evidence
> 
> ...


It may not be necessary to give PTE
See my previous reply and check the eligibility 

Cheers


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

My spouse (secondary applicant) has completed his Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering in Chennai. We have his provisional certificate and the marks degree in English. He also completed Masters in USA which is part-time and we have that certificates too.

Will this be able to prove that he is functional in English?

If we get a +ve result in his ACS, can we apply for the 5 points under "Partner Skills" ? 

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My spouse (secondary applicant) has completed his Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering in Chennai. We have his provisional certificate and the marks degree in English. He also completed Masters in USA which is part-time and we have that certificates too.
> 
> ...


If you are aiming for partner points then he needs to prove competent English which is possible only through a test .
The 2 most common tests are PTEA and IELTS

If you are not aiming for the 5 points then functional English evidence is sufficient 

For that provisional degree is not accepted. It has to be a final degree

About masters, as it was a part time, I am not sure if it’s admissible or not. Do recheck

There is also a 3 rd option for you, which is a school certificate and passing out result confirming that the medium of instruction in the school is English

You can get the details of all the options here and see which suits you best

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Cheers


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi,

Could you please let me know if the attached degree suffices for functional English. The Degree was in English only, however it stated 'Medium of Examination: English' whereas seems it should have stated 'Medium of Instructions: English' instead(attachment #1 - Uni Degree MSc). I am not claiming partner points.

OR do I need to get another certificate specially stating that Instructions are in English 

Appreciate your help

Thanks



NB said:


> If you are aiming for partner points then he needs to prove competent English which is possible only through a test .
> The 2 most common tests are PTEA and IELTS
> 
> If you are not aiming for the 5 points then functional English evidence is sufficient
> ...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please let me know if the attached degree suffices for functional English. The Degree was in English only, however it stated 'Medium of Examination: English' whereas seems it should have stated 'Medium of Instructions: English' instead(attachment #1 - Uni Degree MSc). I am not claiming partner points.
> 
> ...


It has to be specified that medium of instructions throughout the course was in english.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Alright, so we need to get a certificate specifying something additional like "It was a two years full time course and medium of instructions throughout the course was in english".
I hope this is correct.



himsrj said:


> It has to be specified that medium of instructions throughout the course was in english.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Alright, so we need to get a certificate specifying something additional like "It was a two years full time course and medium of instructions throughout the course was in english".
> I hope this is correct.


Doesn't have to be a certificate, just a letter with contact details for the education institute for DHA to verify ought to do it.


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

* Hello there,

Are online degrees recognized ? My girlfriend has a Bachelor degree from the United Kingdom. In order to add her on my application, she is trying to get a functional English certificate instead of taking an IELTS.*


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi All,

I have received a certificate from my wife's university that the instructions for course were in English. Can anyone please verify the attached doc containing her degree and certficate I recently received suffices for Functional English proof, I am not claiming any partner points.

Thank you. I really appreciate response and help received from this forum




AGupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please let me know if the attached degree suffices for functional English. The Degree was in English only, however it stated 'Medium of Examination: English' whereas seems it should have stated 'Medium of Instructions: English' instead(attachment #1 - Uni Degree MSc). I am not claiming partner points.
> 
> ...


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a certificate from my wife's university that the instructions for course were in English. Can anyone please verify the attached doc containing her degree and certficate I recently received suffices for Functional English proof, I am not claiming any partner points.
> 
> Thank you. I really appreciate response and help received from this forum


Hi brother, I am not an expert but I think that should do. Though I see that the period of course is not mentioned in any of the letters. The dept says we need to have the course in so many years (not sure how many)- but that's not a problem for you since you can submit her transcript or course certificate which shows the period of study.
I have attached my wife's letter too- not sure if mine is correct but if anyone can correct, I would appreciate it. 
Thanks


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Hi brother, I am not an expert but I think that should do. Though I see that the period of course is not mentioned in any of the letters. The dept says we need to have the course in so many years (not sure how many)- but that's not a problem for you since you can submit her transcript or course certificate which shows the period of study.
> I have attached my wife's letter too- not sure if mine is correct but if anyone can correct, I would appreciate it.
> Thanks


Sorry, I see that period of course is stated in yours. So you should be fine
Experts know better.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shahid15 said:


> Hi brother, I am not an expert but I think that should do. Though I see that the period of course is not mentioned in any of the letters. The dept says we need to have the course in so many years (not sure how many)- but that's not a problem for you since you can submit her transcript or course certificate which shows the period of study.
> I have attached my wife's letter too- not sure if mine is correct but if anyone can correct, I would appreciate it.
> Thanks


Looks good mate - has all the info and contact details too if the CO wants to verify.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks bro for taking some time to look into it. Appreciate that.

It is minimum 2 years and that is already stated in the Degree itself. Only the Medium of Instructions as English was not stated in the degree for which I requested the certificate.

Thanks



shahid15 said:


> Hi brother, I am not an expert but I think that should do. Though I see that the period of course is not mentioned in any of the letters. The dept says we need to have the course in so many years (not sure how many)- but that's not a problem for you since you can submit her transcript or course certificate which shows the period of study.
> I have attached my wife's letter too- not sure if mine is correct but if anyone can correct, I would appreciate it.
> Thanks


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello PrettyIsotonic..
Was this response for Shahid or me . if you get some time, please have a look in my documents as well.

Thanks



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks good mate - has all the info and contact details too if the CO wants to verify.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Hello PrettyIsotonic..
> Was this response for Shahid or me . if you get some time, please have a look in my documents as well.
> 
> Thanks


I was replying Shahid - but yours looks great too mate.

For the lurkers - here are the requirements:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you mate. 
Much appreciated.




PrettyIsotonic said:


> I was replying Shahid - but yours looks great too mate.
> 
> For the lurkers - here are the requirements:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I was replying Shahid - but yours looks great too mate.
> 
> For the lurkers - here are the requirements:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


Thanks bro 

And regarding one thing. 1. The specification for photo is like, name should be printed on the back? That part is confusing. Is is ok if I have the digital photo with name printed underneath? they say and I quote: "Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph."

2. Previous country of residence: trip to Dubai for 10 days for visit would not count, right? and no address to be provided here?
Thanks


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> And regarding one thing. 1. The specification for photo is like, name should be printed on the back? That part is confusing. Is is ok if I have the digital photo with name printed underneath? they say and I quote: "Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph."
> 
> ...


Hi bro, could you please shed some light on the photo part?
Thanks


----------

